# Wheel Builders in SLC?



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

anyone know of any good wheel builders in Salt Lake? Don't care if it shops or some guy out of his garage, as long as they are good and don't charge a mint.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

My brother swears by Millcreek. I had a wheelset built by REI by "the man" which I returned.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Ask at Contender Bicycles at 9th & 9th. If they don't, they'll definitely know who's the best locally (and won't be afraid to point you in their direction).


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

The 2 guys who own Laketown Bicycles in West Jordan can do a great job and are very reasonable.


----------

